# 926,000 ohms



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Honeywell's wonder valve (SV9500 series) saw 926,000 ohms and called the pressure switches close. Locked out before even starting.

I was using a Fluke 902 and tested the pressure switches. They read open and closed when they where supposed to be.

Ruined the old Smart Valve getting it off the manifold. Why do I need two 24 inch pipe wrenches to remove a gas valve in the first place?

New valve did the same thing of course, a bad valve out of the box.:yes::no: I know better than that. Got to dinking with the furnace and got it to start by pulling a wire off the pressure switches before a call for heat. Got a different meter out and found the 926,000 ohms. No way!

Yes that was enough to fool a Smart Valve.  me running! 

Gave them the valve, ate a little time, and charged and additional dia. fee plus the flat rate for the switches. Didn't make any money, but did lose any for the company either.

Customer did an internet search for Smart Valves. Saw a lot of bad opinions of them. He was very understanding.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

milk man said:


> Honeywell's wonder valve (SV9500 series) saw 926,000 ohms and called the pressure switches close. Locked out before even starting.
> 
> I was using a Fluke 902 and tested the pressure switches. They read open and closed when they where supposed to be.
> 
> ...


 
Is it fixed (up and running)?????


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes. Put in new pressure switchs and fired right up.


----------

